# General Advice and Help Needed Thanks!!!!!



## claymation (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey everyone thanks for taking the time to view this so I'm about to start my second P.H booster and i was wondering what has worked really well for everyone and any advice they might have for me anything is worth looking into and I'm glad for your time thanks!!!

Body information. Age 20 height 6'3 Weight 205 
Gym stats. Bench 370x2 Squat 405x3 Deadlift 420x3 
Diet 3000-4000 calories a day all clean foods or as much as i can 
Supplements- Creatine monohydrate 3 tablespoons a day, Casein gold standard 3 scoops per day, 

Pills- Glucosamine,Multivitamin, Vietnam B, Vietnam C, General test booster, ZMA test booster, fish oil , milk Thistle 

P.H booster- M-sten, running with estrostrike and blockade 

After this probably going to start my first real cycle of Gear just haven't gotten any yet or decided what i want to take so feel free to comment on that as well thanks !!!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 19, 2014)

Read the stickies regarding if your ready and what your first cycle should be if you decide to go down that road. Also, at 20 your at your peak of Test production. I myself being Natty would have to advocate you NOT going on a 'real' cycle and also be very careful with the PH stuff. Even the current PH stacks can **** your hormones up and you may not realize the long term effects. So I will say this, please be careful you have a lot of life left in you and cringe at the thought you may do long term damage. 

Welcome to the Thunderdome.


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 19, 2014)

Vietnam B and Vietnam C? Sounds serious.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 22, 2014)

Your wasting your money on test boosters. They do not work


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 22, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Your wasting your money on test boosters. They do not work


True story.


----------



## shenky (Dec 28, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> True story.



unless that test booster is testosterone


----------



## alfjovi (Dec 28, 2014)

I tried beastdrol,  wasn't very good in my opinion,  taking a short time off then looking for another pH to build mass in this 48 year old body. Any suggestions?


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 28, 2014)

What has been said bout the test boosters is solid. I also wouldn't call the pro hormones or designer steroids " PH boosters" just a heads up. That makes you sound silly and like you haven't done your research. 

Are those your real gym stats? Just curious, most guys your height have trouble benching that much, especially being so young and this only going to be your second PH cycle. 

Msten is a great compound and can do some awesome stuff for you. You can really put on mass with it or get shredded with it. I've used it for recomp cycles and had great results. Got very lean and tight on it. Watch you blood pressure though, mine was elevated while on. I would definitely run something alongside it for your liver, like Tudca. I'm not sure what the blockade is. If the estro strike has arimistane in it, the. It's good. You shouldn't need an AI while on though. M-sten doesn't convert to estro. But may need one post cycle in case of some rebound estro issues. 

I personally wouldn't run any PH/DS without a real test base. I say this from experience. I've had some of the worst shutdowns of my life from PH/DS only cycles. 

I also agree with what was said about your age and jumping into the game. But I started early as well. Before you jump into real gear, please do plenty of research about compounds, cycling, and pct, etc etc. You should have before PH use, but I understand it happens. 

What are your goals with this cycle? You need to get your diet in line with those goals. Make sure you're eating enough. You will grow on Msten.


----------

